# Angeln in Winschoten/Nieuweschans u.U.



## Nanninga (1. Juni 2010)

*Wer aus dem Bereich "Rheiderland/Leer" angelt in den Niederlanden-Nieuweschans,Winschoten,Oldambt?*

*Erzählt mal Eure Erfahrungen und etwas über die Gewässer.*


*Danke*

*Nanni|wavey:*


----------

